# ??? about Maumee White Bass Run



## themancomesaround77

I've been fishing the Sandusky River in and around Fremont for more than three quarters of my life. It's an annual fishing trip/trips every spring for the White Bass Run. I've never been to Maumee to fish, went camping there a couple times as a kid and it was always freezing cold at night every camping trip...lol...at any rate...I've been hearing the last few years that the White Bass fishing in the Maumee River, when they are spawning, is just as strong or stronger than the fishing in the Sandusky at the same time...I also heard there are fewer fishermen to contend with for a spot on the river...that sounds good to me...my question is can you catch White Bass in the Maumee River in decent to outstanding numbers from shore?...I'm a big guy and I don't like wading at all, unless I can see the river bottom...and if you can, in fact, catch good numbers from shore what are some accessible areas that they can be caught?...I'm actually thinking this year when I go up to Fremont for the first trip if the bite isn't on that I'd drive over to the Maumee the same day and try my luck there...any answers to these questions would be appreciated and any other useful information you think would be helpful for a firstime fisherman on the Maumee fishing for White Bass would also be welcomed...thanks...and catch 'em all


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

There have been 100 topics on whats better Maumee or Sandusky. I am one of the few that say the Sandusky is better (at least for numbers) I don't fish the Maumee as often but they do seem to be quite big in there..... I'm sure you'll get more replies!


----------



## rutty

The Maumee River is outstanding for white bass and there isn't much pressure at all, some days you will be the only person down there. Last year I was the only person down there and caught 96 white bass on my first 100 cast. You can't get much better than that.
As far as access points go from shore. You can fish the White Road access on the Maumee side. You will be fishing from the rocks, you can also fish down by sidecut park from the shore if the water is up a little bit. Another good spot for them is Orleans Park, (to get there, the access is just off the the bridge going from perrysburg to maumee.

Good luck. There are so many white bass in the river at the right time and no one fishing for them.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

You can catch white bass on almost anything that can fit in there mouth. The maumee has a huge population of white bass. I remember fishing last summer in July and August and we were still catching 2-3 pounders left and right. If you wanna fish for some white bass in shallow water try the Grand Rapids Dam. For the most part it is pretty shallow and you will being standing in water a little past your ankle, but there are some DEEP holes near the middle.


----------



## themancomesaround77

Clarification: I've read the majority of Maumee River vs. Sandusky River threads and they are waaaaayyyyyy entertaining as each angler expresses their right to brag on their own personal river...lol...good stuff...I'm not trying to start another thread fueling the fire that is Maumee vs. Sandusky...I'm just trying to get White Bass fishing info on the Maumee because I've never fished it before and I'm wanting to know if it's worth breaking tradition...wanting to know things like shore locations I can fish from and do well catching White Bass(which I have gotten some great replies about, thanks rutty, fishingfool and NSOHfisherman)also interested in knowing if you're not necessarily catching numbers of fish are the ones you do catch generally larger than the ones in the Sandusky? Things like that...and any other info you think might help me be successful on the Maumee during the White Bass Run...thanks again...catch 'em all...Quick question though for fishingfoolBG...you were catching White Bass in the Maumee River in July and August at 2 and 3 pounds?...that's pretty impressive...which leads me to ask, are the White Bass always in the Maumee River(all spring and all summer)? and were you fishing from shore/wading/in a boat?...and if you were in fact wading what are the water temps like that time during the summer(July and August)...I only ask because I hate being cold in the water, that goes for swimming pools as well as creeks and streams...lol...catch 'em all


----------



## Bucket Mouth

themancomesaround77 said:


> Clarification: I've read the majority of Maumee River vs. Sandusky River threads and they are waaaaayyyyyy entertaining as each angler expresses their right to brag on their own personal river...lol...good stuff...I'm not trying to start another thread fueling the fire that is Maumee vs. Sandusky...I'm just trying to get White Bass fishing info on the Maumee because I've never fished it before and I'm wanting to know if it's worth breaking tradition...wanting to know things like shore locations I can fish from and do well catching White Bass(which I have gotten some great replies about, thanks rutty, fishingfool and NSOHfisherman)also interested in knowing if you're not necessarily catching numbers of fish are the ones you do catch generally larger than the ones in the Sandusky? Things like that...and any other info you think might help me be successful on the Maumee during the White Bass Run...thanks again...catch 'em all...Quick question though for fishingfoolBG...you were catching White Bass in the Maumee River in July and August at 2 and 3 pounds?...that's pretty impressive...which leads me to ask, are the White Bass always in the Maumee River(all spring and all summer)? and were you fishing from shore/wading/in a boat?...and if you were in fact wading what are the water temps like that time during the summer(July and August)...I only ask because I hate being cold in the water, that goes for swimming pools as well as creeks and streams...lol...catch 'em all


Yes, there a plenty of resident WB in the Maumee. I wade the river 4+ days a week in the summer time, and there are plenty of them throughout the entire summer. I don't like catching them myself and they can be quite a nuisance when I am fishing for smallies. Water temps are like cool bath water. I was fishing in shorts last summer from May until the end of October (yes, October). If water levels are low (578-581 ft) it is quite easy to wade and get to various holes. I cannot be of help for locations of fishing from shore, because I wade almost exclusively, unless I am in a boat. I would venture to say fishing from shore is going to be difficult because the river is not very deep below the dam (which is where you will be fishing, from Grand Rapids/Waterville to Maumee/Perrysburg). There are long flats that only get to 2' deep or so and you have to walk across them to get to the deeper holes. Honestly, "deep" holes can be classified at only 4-6 feet. There are deeper ones, but around the areas that you can park and wade from, its all shallow. I have walked tons of area in that river and have yet to walk into a spot that was deeper than my chest (Im 6'3"). They are there, I've been on the edge of those holes but they are tough to get to and have taken me a bit of distance to get to them from the shore. If you don't like wading where you can't see your feet, the Maumee River is probably not the river for you. Max water clarity on a great day 14"-16". That river is very silty. The bottom is made of solid rock in many places and there is enough current that sediment does not collect on the rock. Some areas have algae buildup on the rocks and it can get quite slippery, but that is usually in shallow areas where the sun can penetrate and is not very common.


----------



## CoolWater

IMHO... as for the White Bass in the rivers - they are the same sizes whether in the Sandusky or the Maumee. I prefer fishing the Sandusky and would never personally go further away to fish the Maumee. If you are shore fishing then I guess that could change it a bit - far more fishable areas on the Maumee with more elbow room for the WB then if your stuck in downtown Fremont.

Head to the dam in Grand Rapids in the summer - you'll see all kinds of folks walking around in the water in shorts - swimsuits - you name it... you won't be cold.


----------



## JimmyZ

I've never fished the Sandusky but have been in the Maumee all by myself without a sole in sight. One year I literally caught a fish every single cast for 2 hrs. straight, with a lot being quality fish. I was using just a 1/8 oz jig and twister tail. No minnows.


----------



## fishingfoolBG

All you need to do is take your ultra light with some jig heads and twister tails,you will have a blast. I would just watch the sea gulls fly around the schools of shads and where there are shad there are schools of white bass. Like bucket mouth said they really can be a nuisance because you can catch them on almost every cast. During the summer the best time for me was the last hour of sunlight, but you cna catch them any time.I wade almost everytime i fish the maumee and i was only standing in water up past my ankle. The biggest white bass I caught last summer was 3 pounds 4 oz. Here are some nice white bass I caught late last summer out of the maumee.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=32505&ppuser=11713


----------



## Bling

I happened to catch a "mini run" LATE last year. Middle of October I found a spot that was producing 30 fish the last hour up to dusk for about a week. I managed to pull 3 over 15" largest being 17 1/4". There in there all year long they just turn on as the water is cooler. I was in my waders and a winter coat with a hat. But had a blast. I was only in knee high water but there was no way I could see the bottom. Have fun and explore the river. You would be amazed at how much you could walk and still see your feet.


----------



## HOCKEY

iFISH THE MAUMEE ALL THE TIME ONE SPOT OVER LOOK, BY BOAT ONLY IS 
THE TURNPIKE BRIGE BEFORE ROSSFORD, THEY ARE HUGE THERE AND AS FAST AS YOU CAN CATCH, ANOTHER SPOT IS pORTAGE IN ELMORE BY
SHOOTING RANGE, WATER VERY LOW, A TON OF WHITE BASS SMALLMOUTH,
AND A FEW PIKE, SMALL SPINNERS AND NO ONE ON WHOLE RIVER, WATERVILLE AROUND BOTH BRIDGES, GRAND RAPIDS BETWEEN DAM AND BRIDGE IS EXCELLENT SPRING THRU FALL, WIERS RAPIDS IS EXCELLENT BUT
WATCH THE HOLES, mAUMEE IS ALSO EXCELLENT FOR SUMMER FISHING
FOR EVERYTHING ALL SUMMER LONG, RIGHT UP TO ICE UP. BEEN FISHING
THE MAUMEE REGULAR FOR OVER 40 YEARS, ITS A BLAST AFTER THE RUN IS
OVER.


----------



## mojo

Both rivers are great, but if you want the real hawgs try some of the smaller creeks in the area...... Tons of 16''+ fish that day.


----------



## BFG

If you want to fish from shore...fish the Sandusky in Fremont. Period. 

I've fished both for the last 20 years, and my opinion is that the Maumee gets more walleyes and white bass than the Sandusky. The fish also stay in the Maumee for longer periods of time than the Sandusky. Not sure why this is so...but my logs prove it. 

I won't fish the Sandusky now unless the Maumee is blown out. 

Perfect example...last year. My Dad used to take me to Fremont as a kid to fish for white bass...usually around May 15th. We hit it this past year for a solid 4 hours on May 16th and caught 3...yes 3...in 4 hours. Dealt with crowds...guys floating minnows 50 yards downstream...etc. etc. 

Left at noon and went to the Maumee and caught 150 in 2 hours. Saw about 9 other guys....total. 

I'm not trashing the Sandusky...but for me...it's the Mighty Muddy all day long and twice on Sunday.


----------

